
Google Unveils Google TV Website - joe6pack
http://newteevee.com/2010/10/04/google-unveils-google-tv-website/
======
devmonk
I love the fact that Android apps are supported in Google TV, and it makes me
a lot more excited about Android development, especially game possibilities.

But, how will Android apps that rely on gestures (swipes, pinches) work?

